# Dankung slingshot



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi guys what do you think about the ergonomic dankung hunting slingshot? It's good for accuracy?

Thanks.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have not seen that one, I may need to get it.

I'm a huge fan of their slings, small, tough as heck, easy to change tubes, can use flats ... a great sling.

I forget what ergo model I have, but I love it !

wll


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

They are good for accuracy?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

kupis said:


> They are good for accuracy?


They are as accurate as you can be. many championships have been won using this type of sling.

Where is that particular sling on the Dankung web site, please post a link.

Thank you,

wll


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Ergonomic(Dancing) dankung hunting slingshot [JIJS03L] - $23.50 : Welcome to Dankung Sports. Your specific requirements of sports goods are met here. Flashlight, slingshot, fishing tackle, fishing rod, sports apparel, Dankung Sports meets your specific requirements of sports goods! - http://www.dankung.com/emart/ergonomicdancing-dankung-hunting-slingshot-p-211.html


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

kupis said:


> Ergonomic(Dancing) dankung hunting slingshot [JIJS03L] - $23.50 : Welcome to Dankung Sports. Your specific requirements of sports goods are met here. Flashlight, slingshot, fishing tackle, fishing rod, sports apparel, Dankung Sports meets your specific requirements of sports goods! - http://www.dankung.com/emart/ergonomicdancing-dankung-hunting-slingshot-p-211.html


Thank you, put it on my list of "to get" ;- )

wll


----------

